# double écran imac g5



## tanjannault (23 Octobre 2005)

bonjour à tous
je vais m'acheter un imac g5, le nouveau modèle et je voulais savoir s'il est possible de brancher un autre écran, (pour faire du montage), qui ne doublerait pas l'écran.
Donc savez vous s'il est possible faire ça sur un imac g5
merci d'avance

matt


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

C'est possible. Screen Spanning Doctor est un patch permettant de modifier le firmware de plusieurs mod&#232;les de Maacintosh afin de profiter d'autres modes vid&#233;o que le simple mode miroir.

Fais une recherche sur Mac G&#233;n&#233;ratioin pour obtenir plus d'infos avant de passer &#224; l'action.


----------



## bure (28 Octobre 2005)

Pas de pb, cela marche super bien avec iMac G5 20", un vrai régal pour la vidéo.


----------



## Philphot (22 Novembre 2005)

bure a dit:
			
		

> Pas de pb, cela marche super bien avec iMac G5 20", un vrai régal pour la vidéo.


Bonjour Bure,

J'aimerais avoir plus de précisions pratiques sur le placement d'un 2° écran sur le nouvel iMac G5. J'envisage l'achat seulement si cela fonctionne correctement.

Merci d'avance.

Phil


----------



## frolick10 (22 Novembre 2005)

Philphot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Bure,
> 
> J'aimerais avoir plus de précisions pratiques sur le placement d'un 2° écran sur le nouvel iMac G5. J'envisage l'achat seulement si cela fonctionne correctement.
> 
> ...




Que dire de plus ? ca fonctionne...


----------



## olekhnov (23 Novembre 2005)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Que dire de plus ? ca fonctionne...



j'avoue que je ne savais pas du tout qu'on pouvait connecter un 2ème écran à un iMac ! 
ya une sortie écran a l'arrière ?


----------



## AuGie (24 Novembre 2005)

> Régalez vos amis avec un diaporama de vos dernières vacances projeté directement sur écran de télévision. Tous les modèles iMac disposent d'un port mini-VGA qui vous permet d'utiliser l'adaptateur composite/S-vidéo pour refléter l'écran de votre iMac sur votre poste de télévision. Vous pouvez également présenter vos créations sur projecteur externe à l'aide d'un adaptateur Apple VGA Display (vendu séparément).



http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/graphics.html


----------



## gigile (24 Novembre 2005)

cette histoire de double affichage a pour moi conditioné l achat de l imac. Mon poste ideal c est 2 dalles de 20".. je suis donc impatient d essayer la manip.
cependant personne ne connait la resolution maximum du deuxieme ecran?  ce serait pas mal d utiliser un 24" genre 1920x1200, j ai vu qu on peut en trouver a 1000E en ce moment.

a priori la radeon X600 gere jusqu au 2048x1536 (!) en 85hz ce qui me parait enorme, mais je n ai pas d info concernant la résol dans le cas d'un double affichage


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Décembre 2005)

salut à tous, bon si j'ai bien capté:
pour brancher un deuxieme moniteur à mon imacg5, il faut:

un adaptateur mini vga (c'est ça?), non fourni dans la boite du imac.

et comme les imac g5 etaient bridés au niveau de la carte graphique pour ne faire "que" de la "recopie ecran"...on installe ce petit soft (screen spanning doctor) qui "deswitche" tout ça....

y'a pas plus simple?
pourquoi les imacg sont-ils bridés?
sur les powerbooks ca a toujours marché, les g4 aussi, jamais eu besoin de deswitcher quoi que ce soit..;
c'est fou ça!


----------



## Chuck_Joris (12 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous, bon si j'ai bien capté:
> pour brancher un deuxieme moniteur à mon imacg5, il faut:
> 
> un adaptateur mini vga (c'est ça?), non fourni dans la boite du imac.
> ...



Ca marche directement sur les powerbooks et les powermacs car se sont des machines professionnels. Les ibooks et les imacs sont les machines "grand public" donc bridage.


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous, bon si j'ai bien capté:
> y'a pas plus simple?



Non, mais c'est pas compliqué pour autant. J'utilise le bureau étendu sur iBookG4 (l'adapteur DVI-VGA était fourni). Screen panning doctor n'est pas un logiciel, c'est juste un script qu'il suffit d'activer à la première utilisation.

Quelques précisions ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110711&highlight=bureau+%E9tendu+iBook+G4
et là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=120564


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Décembre 2005)

ok merci bcp, ca marche nickel ! youpi!


----------



## jugnin (13 Décembre 2005)

Chuck_Joris a dit:
			
		

> Les ibooks et les imacs sont les machines "grand public" donc bridage.



C'est sans aucun doute l'explication (au moins une), mais le rapport ne me paraît pas pour autant évident.


----------

